# Lang 84 temp issues



## atcnick (May 31, 2011)

I got to fireup my newly aquiried Lang 84D over the memorial day weekend.  On problem I had is the temps weren't as even as I had expected.  The top shelf on the firebox end was the hottest and the opposite end lower rack was the coolest. Probably a 30-40* difference, atleast.  Anything I can do to make the temps a little more even?

Also,  is there a better way to orient the smoker in relation to wind direction?  We had a strong wind out of the south and I had the firebox facing north.  At times I had problems keeping the smoker hot enough.  I was aiming for 225-250.   I had all 4 firebox dampers open fully most of the smoke.


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2011)

Nick by raising and lowering the tongue of the trailer you will change the heat from end to end. Also if you get the firebox end too hot to begin with you will spend a long time trying to get it evened out. Start with a smaller fire. I usually put the firebox so the wind hits one side of it then just use the opposite two vents to control the heat


----------



## atcnick (Jun 1, 2011)

[quote name="Pineywoods" url="/forum/thread/107164/lang-84-temp-issues#post_639813"]
Nick by raising and lowering the tongue of the trailer you will change the heat from end to end. Also if you get the firebox end too hot to begin with you will spend a long time trying to get it evened out. Start with a smaller fire. I usually put the firebox so the wind hits one side of it then just use the opposite two vents to control the heat
[/quote]

Thanks piney woods!!  I started with a half a chimney full of kingsford then when it was all lot up good I added about 4 sticks of oak to get my coals going, then I would add one or two sticks of pecan every 30 min or so.   Dampers had to be fully open most of the time.   How close do you get temperatures from end to end and top to bottom?


----------



## alblancher (Jun 1, 2011)

In addition to Pineywoods comments do you have the exhaust fully open.  I noticed a difference in temp when I closed down the exhaust to 3/4 open.


----------



## atcnick (Jun 1, 2011)

I​
I had the exhaust damper fully open.   Did closing it a little help even out the temperatures across the grate or help hold a steady temp?


----------



## alblancher (Jun 1, 2011)

Just the opposite  I found closing it caused a difference in temp, especially vertically.   Jerry's advice about raising the trailer tongue is the best for left and right temp differences.  I would also think that building a large fire to let chamber come to temp then letting it come back down slowly to cooking temp will help.  Run as small a fire as possible to keep temps.

You may have a seam open by the firebox.  You could email lang customer support for advice,  I'm not as familiar with the warmer models.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 1, 2011)

I have to agree with what the others are saying, I have a reverse flow but not a Lang.

If my firebox gets real hot, I have inconsistent temps, due to radiant heat.

I have had success with using a fire basket and a smaller controlled fire, I have also been experimenting with adjusting the smoke stack just above the grates to within 3" of the lid, works pretty good.

My firebox side ranges from 10 - 25° difference. I usually cook the buts on the hotter side and ribs and appetizers on the cooler side.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 1, 2011)

Usually I can get mine to about 10 degrees difference from end to end and rack to rack. I use splits about 15-18" long and about the size of a magnum beer can I have to add 2-3 splits about every 30-40 minutes but it sure cooks nice that way


----------



## morph101 (Jun 18, 2011)

My lang 84d only has a 10 degree difference from one side to another.  I try to keep my fire near the door so I don't have many heat radiation issues.  For smokes less than 6 hours it seems to be a non issue.


----------

